# Hope I’m not being sappy!



## JustJoel (Dec 4, 2017)

I just wanted to let you folks know how very much I’m enjoying DiscussCooking. I’d been looking for a forum like this for years, literally!

Your patient and kind responses to my myriad of questions have been instructive, and many times entertaining as well. I’ve learned so much, and I’ve only been participating for a short while.

Many thanks to you all!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 4, 2017)

Awww, that's so nice to hear Joel, and not the least bit sappy. We sometimes "comatosed old timers" here always need new enthusiastic members like yourself to get our juices flowing again. You're a most welcomed addition to the family.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2017)

Glad to have you here.  You aren't being sappy, we like being liked.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 4, 2017)

.....

Ross


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2017)

That'll only last so long.



But if you're lucky, and God blesses you with good health and time, you'll be grateful for this community more than can be said in words. 

And then, you might walk away. 


And come back, lol.


And leave again.


 It's all about you, really, and what you want to give unconditionally (the fact not the least of which is because once posted, it's their property now, lol)


After many years here, I can only say thank you to ALL of the folks with whom I've shared a recipe, or a story, or a laugh, or a cry, or even a fight. I am a better man for it.


I hope you find the same, JJ.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2017)

Okay, now BuckyTom was being sappy...

Thanks Joel for the compliment, we enjoy having you here.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah, sorry. 

I'll try to stifle it...

That might happen

To quote a bunch of old guys that the latest teens know very little about, "The love you take is equal to the love you make".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2017)

Ah, The Beatles...


----------

